# 3 week old kittens with eyes stuck together



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just rescued a cat that is heavily pregnant with her 4th litter (i'll explain about her tomorrow) and a cat with 4 x 3 week old kittens. three of the kittens have 1 eye shut tight together. for now i have just been bathing their eyes but is there anything else i can do that is better?
[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_18041_zps960b89f4.jpg.html]


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh what sweeties :001_wub:
What are you bathing their eyes with? You can use salt water or cold tea but you may need to get some fucithalmic drops from the vet


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Oh what sweeties :001_wub:
> What are you bathing their eyes with? You can use salt water or cold tea but you may need to get some fucithalmic drops from the vet


i've just been using salt water for now. i'll see how they go over the next day or so with the bathing. thanks lynn


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing to add to what's been said above... but just to say, what absolutely beautiful kittens!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Same here - not usually one who comments on photos, but what a beautiful family. Don't let Cruella de Vil see those!!


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

What beautiful kittens, I hope they feel better soon xx


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

I normally bath only a few times a day as I was told to let their natural something get to work lol I cant think of the word! 

4th litter, poor girl  I don't think you will have a problem homing the kittens they are stunning! :001_wub:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I used cotton makeup remover pads to bath, cut in half - one half for each eye on each kitten. I would be talking to my vets as well as I suspect they have a long-standing infection. 

Fucithalmic didn't work for my own kittens. They needed Clinagel which is a broader spectrum antibiotic (Gentamycin), and it is in a base like artificial tears so probably soothing. Fucithalmic stings when it goes in, and my kittens got to know quite quickly.


----------

